# Danica Patrick Swimsuit at 7-11



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Go to 7-11 stores and look for the Sports Illustrated Swim Suit Edition Free Standing Display. They have a 2009 Indy Series Schedule with a "small photo of Danica in a white swim suit". Also, go to si.com/swimsuit.

Voxxer


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Geez! Now why did she do that to this car:

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2009_swimsuit/models/danica-patrick/09_danica-patrick_34.html

She should know better than to put her whole body weight on that car! Could really damage the body. GEEZ woman! 

PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

What car?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Yaaaaaaaaaaa, I didn't see any car either. lol


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah but Danica has a bad temper. When we dated over the summer she was fine, but when I broke up with her to date Milka Duno she got all mad and started a fight with her. I tell ya, I love fast women but they just are so high maintenance they need pit crews. 


Would you rather have this:










or this:










..to be fair I put them both in similar clothing, but if you google search for bikini shots the decision is even easier.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Well, Danica claims Roscoe Illinois as her hometown so I'm going to work on hosting a slot car race between her and Milka to see if Danica can defend her territory. The scientist in me thinks we should have them drive some heats in racing suits and some in bikinis and see if that makes a difference. I'll keep you posted on my progress....

On second thought... I hope Danica doesn't lose. I can imagine Tomy track pieces flying all over my basement.

LOL!


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Well now I have to take a break and selectively erase my browser history. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

clearly Danica has exceptional talents in and outside of the cockpit....... talk about inspiring a new fan base. Sign me up. This is way better publicity than bringing Mark Martin back and putting him on the front row. That just appeals to old guys. 

Only so far this concept can go,.... but I bet Janet Guthrie is pissed LOL.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Mark Martin back and putting him on the front row


Hey, maybe Mark will do a similar spread for the swimsuit issue of AARP The Magazine. Just need to find a tricked out Hoveround. The ladies at the home would get all giddy over that.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Hey, maybe Mark will do a similar spread for the swimsuit issue of AARP The Magazine. Just need to find a tricked out Hoveround. The ladies at the home would get all giddy over that.


Yeah, like that will never happen....LOL


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Just noticed that Milka has that whole Sandra Bullock thing going on. No wonder she turns my head. And Janet Guthrie? Huh. What about Lynn St. James, whose claim to fame was surviving being upside down and on fire at Riverside 20 years ago. I wonder what these women are doing right now.


----------



## casper60 (Feb 10, 2008)

The stories I could tell you about Milka.... Especially when it comes to running race teams into the ground, but that would take awhile. Just ask Peter Baron at Samax..... She gets rides simply because she brings three million in Citgo money anywhere she goes. i do have to admit, she is one of the most intelligent people i've ever met. Fluent in 3 languages, and has 3 or 4 masters degrees to go along with it.

Danica is great to look at when her mouth is shut. When she opens it, it all goes in the crapper. Trust me, enjoy the pics, thats the best side of her personality :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Between the two, Milka. :devil: rr


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Yeah, like that will never happen....LOL


Thanks for the laugh! That was a good one...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Hutt's Choice Award*

I took this photo at Laguna Seca a few years ago. Vanina Ickx, Jacky's daughter, just finished driving in a Lamborghini Challenge event. She just drove into the paddock after the race and was kind enough to pose for the shot. She stole this Hutt's heart.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I can see how that could happen Res... She stole mine just from the picture!! Right back atcha Vanina!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Vanina Ickx - saw her on TV last year . . . very cute. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Whoa... Now theres a thought...*



roadrner said:


> Between the two,Edit! :devil: rr


 
Now there is a whole nuther thought.... :lol:

Scott


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Pete McKay said:


> Just noticed that Milka has that whole Sandra Bullock thing going on. No wonder she turns my head. And Janet Guthrie? Huh. What about Lynn St. James, whose claim to fame was surviving being upside down and on fire at Riverside 20 years ago. I wonder what these women are doing right now.



re the Janet Guthrie reference. Hey Pete, remember that whole oldline hardcore feminist thing? The Gloria Steinem era came to sports. Drivers should be judged on their talent alone which (probably explains why few know who Janet Guthrie is. But she had an enormous chip on her shoulder, didn't she?)...... That's how it works today, right? That is, unless they can pose for some spicey pics, massage their own prodigious egos and passively genuflect to the good ol boy network and all the oppressive male chauvinist pigs that they're supposed to despise. Some things cross gender lines LOL.

Met Lynn St James once or twice, when she was doing promo work for a big local Ford dealer. At least one was a charity event put on by my local SCCA region. She seemed genuine, and not putting herself above the group of us shlubs putting on a big autocross with local "celebrity" drivers. Not the big stage, but she was driving Trans Am at the time. Remember Deborah Gregg, Peter Gregg's widow, in IMSA and/or Trans Am? Wasn't she a bit more successful?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I deleted a few posts that got a bit too close to the edge.... I'd advise you don't go there. The pictures and links posted are no more then what can be found on an "available to the general public" news stand or your local Wally World.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Couple Vanina Ickx vids I spotted on the tube:






 




 
:wave:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry Hank, didn't know we ruffled anyone's feathers out there.

SP, I have met Lynn several times working for Ford over the years, somewhere I even have a picture of myself, her and her 1986 Ford Probe GTP. I believe that was the same car she crashed at the LA Times race at Riverside that year. In '97 her and Steve Kinser crashed together at Indy, in October she again visited my dealership and I asked her about that. She took the very diplomatic answer by saying regardless of the experience of the two drivers, two cars cannot occupy the same space in the track. She made the mistake of coming down on Kinser, it's clear in every replay you saw but she wouldn't admit it. She crashed again in 2000 in practice. I think it was then she decided to slow down. I have a huge amount of respect for her as a driver and an ambassador for Ford.


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Sorry Hank. Guess my last post got to close to the "edge" although I did not post anything that I thought was too "edgey." For you or anyone else that it may have offended, I'm truly sorry. I'm not a person who goes out looking to offend anyone, so please accept my apology. I guess I need to watch what I post next time.

My sincere apologies.
PD2


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Now if Vanina could only hook up with Patron, Russ would be in heaven!! She's even more adorable in those vid's!!! WOW! She's a cutie!!


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow. Looks like this is turning into a "Who is the sexiest successful race driver" thing. Danica and Milka are both right up there, But for the record Ashley Force is the sexiest and successful and and has the most potential as a driver. :thumbsup:


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

I like Sabine
http://topgear.com/us/ 
Go to the video section and search Sabine.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Not a problem, just wanted to make sure that we didn't get sidetracked.... easy to do that with the subject


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Seems A Lot Like What I Said And Got Deleted, Good Luck!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*At least...*

At least there is one good shot of the car...


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Tramp stamp*

Talk radio was talking about Danica this morning and her "tramp stamp." 

What a shame. I have to agree with the host....I have never seen a tatoo contribute anything to a gorgeous woman!


Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll second the "tramp stamp" thing. Something your proud to show off to your great grandchildren I guess?


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

H.O. racer said:


> I'll second the "tramp stamp" thing. Something your proud to show off to your great grandchildren I guess?


I'll third that. Why an otherwise gorgeous woman would disfigure herself escapes me?????

http://gprime.net/video.php/tattooremover


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

She married a plastic surgeon. Maybe he can remove it. But he still wouldn't be able to make a race car driver out of her no matter what he can do. So she had better continue to use her "race car" profession to continue her modeling career. Go Daddy!.. over and out


----------



## H.O. racer (Jan 21, 2008)

Like the tattoo remover video.


----------

